# saying goodbye to that HTIB and saying hello to a new setup



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

For 6-7 months I've been reading up and getting all the data. My needs/wants/limitations keep changing.... but with the " or get off the pot" message growing in the back of my head, its time for action!

So far I have confused myself quite a bit. I read something that always conflicts what I have settled on.

I know 100% at this time that the heart of the system is going to be an Onkyo Receiver.

Right now I'm leaning towards the SR507. I was originally looking SR707, but the 507 gives me more room in the budget for speakers, and doesn't give me a bunch of things I don't need or have room for (streaming internet radio, 7 channels, the 507 fits in my entertainment center... the THX don't make the difference I thought it would... in fact I don't like it)

Speakers, well until today I didn't do any listening. But I went into my local Visions store (I'm from Edmonton, Alberta) and did some blind tests with the wife.

I was really impressed by the KEF C1 and Soundstage 3D1's for book shelves (I'm not allowed to have towers... it messes with the looks of the room...)

The KEF's were brighter and clearer. But seemed quieter and lacked the fullness of the 3D1's. I'm torn between the two. The 10" sub offerings from both brands also seemed to be my favourites.

I also need to get a DVD player as mine will be leaving with the HTIB I have and my wife and I both really don't want to use the PS3 or Xbox360 for playing DVD's. She is only letting me go away from the HTIB's as long as I can get her a multi-dvd changer. So the 6 disc Onkyo seems to be the one to go with.

So 4 HDMI inputs. Pace HD Cable DVR, Xbox 360, PS3, and the Onkyo 6disc DVD are my inputs.

The only thing thats driving me insane is speakers... My budget is low. Like $1500 CAD low. I could go part by part and upgrade that way with the rear speakers being last. (I would go: receiver + dvd then sub, then front 3, then back two) and this way I can put more money into it.

Or just get it all at once! 

I do live in a multi-unit dwelling, (a coach home, so a walkup condo with neighboors upstairs, behind, and beside) so I need good low volume support. Which the 507 and the Soundstage setup has. but the KEF's really sound good at mid-volume (which is where I play games and we watch the primetime shows and sports)

I want to be able to listen to the speakers before buying, and I would rather buy from a store than an online retailer. 

Please give me some suggestions. I wanna be rid of the LG within the month. (it's starting to die on me with only giving power to the fronts for a few seconds, not to mention not having enough inputs!)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack from another Edmontonian.
I know you dont like THX but once you have it you wont want to be without it as it comes with some really useful surround modes. 
The 507 also does not come with decent auto room correction, it only does HDMI passthrough and no pre outs meaning that down the road you wont be able to use an external amp to power your main speakers to release the receiver of its load as the 507 is a bit underpowered. The 707 or 706 would be a much better choice. 
Have a look at this post  for some other options. 
Have you looked here as they have really good prices on Onkyo receivers and they are in Canada.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Being in Canada, it is more difficult to have a feel for what is possible with your budget. Tony is from Canada and hopefully will chime in as well.

The TX-SR507 is the entry level model. I am not sure if refurbished Onkyo's are available in Canada, but the TX-SR706 is available for 429 USD from Accessories4less and is such a better model. Things like having the more advanced Audyssey MultEQ, THX Processing, and a more powerful amplifier section are not trivial things and make a major impact.

Having a more powerful amplifier section actually helps you at lower volume levels. That was actually the first thing I noticed when stepping up to very high powered outboard amplifiers. However, the same was true when using a more powerful amplifier section in an AVR.

I would seriously look at Paradigm and PSB as they are both Canadian Companies and make fantastic Speakers. Especially for the money. Don't be afraid to look at used Speakers. Just listen to them before buying or have a money back guarantee.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I hope Tony will chime in my past post, he is chiming in as I am composing my post. Outstanding.
I will say you can't win to lose as far as your Wife forbidding Tower Speakers and the reality of having Neighbors all around you which makes using a Subwoofer problematic. With Towers, you really can get away with not having a Subwoofer far easier than with Bookshelves which almost require it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jack, :T 

LK You also have the option to buy SVS speakers from there Canadian distributor Sonic Boom Audio in Toronto. SVS makes some of the best speakers and subs for the money. They also do not sell in stores so you save lots of money avoiding the middle man.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This just looks like a frustrating situation in that it really is the prefect time to use Towers and not use a Subwoofer due to the neighbor situation. 

An SVS PB-10NSD will shake the entire House and will probably cause many unhappy Neighbors whereas a quality Tower like PSB T55's would provide enough bass without shaking all of other Neighbors abode's.

I really think you might want to have a conversation with your Wife about the need to use Towers and forego a Subwoofer for the sake of Neighbor relations while still getting a satisfying HT experience. Using Bookshelves that only play down to 80 Hz and no Subwoofer would really cause you to miss out on a great deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack is giving good advice and I know all this information is a bit overwhelming but feel free to ask questions and we will see what we can come up with. London Drugs is a good place to look at for Onkyo and recently had a great price on several Onkyo receivers.
Visions electronics are a bit pushy for sales and there staff dont really know a whole lot. Futureshop is Ok and so are BestBuy. Futureshop caries a good selection of speakers and as Jack said PSB and Paradigm are good Canadian brands I also like Klipsh speakers.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the plentiful replies.

I can get some pretty decent deals on Onkyo gear through a pro shop that my company deals with, and was going to go through them for the receiver anyways. The quote I got on my original idea of the 7200 HTIB system Onkyo produces was well bellow any advertised price, boxing week or otherwise. 

The 707 is probably what I will go with if the 507 just can't keep up. And the higher headroom makes a lot of sense, being a guitar player you'd think I know of that due to more watts equal more clean volume.

Tony from my research, the 507 is a repeater enabled receiver and not pass-through only. (source: Onkyo.ca) Or am I getting confused with something else?

The reason why I'm not allowed to go towers is because of the fact that the one speaker will be directly in front of the window and clearly visible from a major, high volume street, not to mention the low-income housing across the street. So its more of a safety issue than anything (our condo is actually very well kept with amazing residents) Reason number 2 is that they take up a lot of room and throw off the balance of the room. My wife is a "beauty" over function girl 10x over. Which can have really negative effects on things from time to time.

I bought a pair of cheapo towers (Missile $70) from XS Cargo to setup in my hobby room for my vinyl setup, and decided to put those out by the TV one night and I almost lost my head... thats a lost battle. But it did take up a lot of room, and they really are not that big compared to some of the other stuff out there. 

The subwoofer I have right now with the LG, and the subwoofer I use with my vinyl system (ancient, but still sounds good) do not bug the neighbours as I do ask them regularly on the sound levels in the house. I've only gotten the "wall knock" once, and that was because we were having a party and cranking the rock band to the limits of the LG system!  It has been pretty loud of "24" night and some movies. 

So yes, while a sub can make issues with neighbours, our sound isolation in this place is not too bad, and is even better that we are on the bottom floor. 


As for the SVS speakers, I really wanna listen to them first before buying. I really hate buying online....

Visions here seem to be pretty good. I bought my last two TVs and the current home theater from them. I can usually negotiate a good deal, and when I ask for space I usually get it. Strange for the chain, but it keeps me coming back.

My room is very strange... it has only two full walls and a short half wall. I've tried to move things around, but in all honesty it just does not work in any configuration that we have been able to come up with. And this is whats limiting me for component size issues.

Even the way the TV stand is built, it is about 1" too short according to the Onkyo manuals to fit a 707. Even then it only has 3/8" clearance for a 507... But I'm hoping I can take the legs off the 707 without castrating the air flow if I choose to go 707.

farm5 . static . flickr . com / 4055 / 4389296396_716e2b4366 . jpg


The most I could spend on book shelves would be $350 a pair...

What about a Yorkville Sound sub? Has anyone tried one? (YS S2)

Paradigm Cinema 70 series is intriging, the specs are decent, and if the price is good too, I'll have to go take a listen. The local dealer ain't that far away either.

What about the Focal Chorus 705's? I cant find a price on them that isn't outdated...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I love shopping for speakers and I pop in to several of the higher end boutique stores National music, Audio Ark, Premiere audio just to name a few.
I will say even though you cant listen to SVS speakers I can guarantee you wont find a better sounding speaker for the money.
regarding the 507, Repeater and pass-through are the same thing. The signal that it receives is untouched and does not get upconverted or altered. So if your sending a 480i signal thats what will get to your display even if its going through the receiver.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The C1's really? I've not had the chance to give them a listen. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...r-80w-X-7ch-Hdmi-Home-Theater-Surround/1.html

Is my suggested receiver for anyone looking at making the move from HTIB. Given Onkyo's troubles with fires I avoid them. It's not a bad brand, but the 500 series would be a tad below my suggestions.

For speakers I recommend the Behringer 2030p's and the Dayton 12" sub. The 2030p's come in pairs, but are great value. They offer excellent build quality

The next thing you may look at are the Infinity Primus series. They use one of the best midrange drivers in the world. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=kef&x=0&y=0

For Kef the above link has the best deals I've found. The Iq series is very good.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> Given Onkyo's troubles with fires I avoid them.


lsiberian, Please dont start fear mongering. That report has been floating around the internet for several years and is unfounded. There are at least 50 members of the Shack who own Onkyo receivers I myself own the one in question and have never reported any such issue. Receivers get hot if they are placed in a confined area and is standard for any receiver in that class.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have recommended and used Onkyo's for years and honestly believe the "fire issues" to be hyperbole.
This has been discussed greatly on other Forums with no real evidence of this happening. Rather, some Onkyo's do run hot and people inclined to dislike them fan the flames of potential fire hazards.

The Onkyo's that do run hotter are the 805,875,905, 876, 906, 3007, and 5007. And I have never seen actual evidence of them catching fire.

With the SVS's you do get a demo/return period so if you are not happy with them, they can be easily returned.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> I have recommended and used Onkyo's for years and honestly believe the "fire issues" to be hyperbole.


Issues usually are hyperbole. I will say the Onkyo 705 was a great receiver and far better than what I now own. The Marantz deals provide a great value right now though.

I'm betting the folks that had the issues left them in a very tight shelf. Which will kill any receiver. 

If you can get a 705 it would be a great receiver. It had 8 point Auddysey XT and a powerful amp section.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that the the x05 Series were actually the pinnacle of Onkyo's HDMI 1.3 offerings. Couple the products being produced in Japan and the 805 and the 705 and both offering MultEQ XT. Moreover, the 805 offered the same DAC's and amplifier section as the 1800 Dollar 875. I truly believe the TX-SR805 to be the best AVR value in modern history. I did not realize that the 705 also offered MultEQ XT. I know that the 700 Series since has only offered MultEQ

I agree that leaving a hot running AVR in an enclosed space is a recipe for disaster
Cheers,
JJ.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

see now this is where I'm getting concerned... the way I would have the 707 in my stand would be with the feet off and it having 3/8" clearance at the top (if im lucky)

this seems like no where near enough room. There would be 3-4" of space behind the unit (in theory)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It does not matter what brand of receiver you buy You have to give it space to breath as heat is the number one killer of electronics.
Receivers need airflow from bottom to top as they do not have much venting on the sides or the front.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> It does not matter what brand of receiver you buy You have to give it space to breath as heat is the number one killer of electronics.
> Receivers need airflow from bottom to top as they do not have much venting on the sides or the front.


Exactly why I think the 507 is the way to go at this time. I still feel like I should do whatever I can to find a way to make hte 707 work tho.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 707 does not run nearly as hot as the much higher powered 805, 875, 876, 905, 906, 3007, and 5007.
These were the AVR's I specifically pointed out as running hotter. This is due to the Dual Push Pull 3 Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry in the specified Models. This is why these Models output huge amounts of power. The TX-SR706 does not feature this Amplifier Section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

so based on the need for ventilation I'm starting to rethink things...and actually didn't realize things were as tight as I originally thought... 

I have 6" of vertical room to work with for a receiver. I still wanna stay with onkyo for the features / money ratio they deliver. But working with that limited room 

Onkyo HT-S9100THX (its their top of the line HTIB setup, but seems pretty killer for the $$)
Onkyo SR507

The 507 will have the most clearance by a lil more than an 1" but the S9100THX unit will have a very small fraction of an inch above it, but will still have the feet for lower room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well in either case your really pinching off the airflow. Are the shelves removable? can you replace with wire or something with holes in it for better airflow?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rolodex said:


> so based on the need for ventilation I'm starting to rethink things...and actually didn't realize things were as tight as I originally thought...
> 
> I have 6" of vertical room to work with for a receiver. I still wanna stay with onkyo for the features / money ratio they deliver. But working with that limited room
> 
> ...



Do the 507 and some real speakers and you'll still have a better setup IMO.

You can use a fan to move air if necessary. Just cut a hole on the back of the shelf and mount the fan following out the back. You can use the plug on the back to power it.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Well in either case your really pinching off the airflow. Are the shelves removable? can you replace with wire or something with holes in it for better airflow?


unfortunately no. The shelf is glass and fixed in place. I really do wish I could replace the TV stand, but we just bought it a year ago, and it was not in-expensive.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

After talking with the wife, we have decided that the 9100 is the way to go for us and we will just upgrade the speakers as we go along if the packaged speakers don't do us good.

We are also going to hire a carpenter friend to custom build us a new TV stand that will suit our needs. So problem solved for the heat issue.

Thanks guys for all your input!


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

Geez.... right when I was in the store to place my order my wife goes... "hey, gimme a second", she pulls out her camera and my measuring tape. goes off for a few seconds, then comes back. "okay, lets go home, we will be right back"

We go home, she rearanges the room, and now everythings changed....

The new idea is:

Onkyo SRX707
JBL E20 bookshelves (FL, FR, RL, RR)
JBL ES25 center
JBL ES15 subwoofer
LG 40" 120hz LCD TV


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

the lady changed it up on me again...

We're down to two final choices.... and heres the low down.

Kef IQ10's, IQ2, and Kube 2 8" for selection 1. Great low volume clarity and fullness. Look pretty good, don't take up tons of room, won't need speaker stands next to the TV on the new TV stand. $800 CAD shipped using mostly refurbished stuff. No extended warranty available to Canadians. (boo) Did a demo locally with the SR707.

vs

Paradigm Atom v5, Paradigm Cinema 330 Center, Velodyne Impact 10 sub. Much better sounding at higher volumes, but higher freq seem to blend more at lower volumes. Couldn't demo the C330 speaker or the Velodyne instore (they just wouldn't let me for some reason). But local dealer, and local support. I get 90 days of exchange, and 45 days cash back there too. I can also get extended warranty. But we will need stands. The demo was also using MacIntosh tube preamps and poweramps. 


Very tough choice as the Paradigms are better for the money, but at lower the volumes the KEF's really do seem to sound better. And lower volumes are really where the system sits 90% of the time.

Both systems work out to $800 CAD for the speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like Paradigms, But let your ears make the decision as in the end what you are happy with is what is important.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I personally like Paradigms, But let your ears make the decision as in the end what you are happy with is what is important.


Because of local service over ordering online I just went and ordered up the Paradigm Atoms, Paradigm Cinema center, and Velodyne Impact 10. She threw in the sub for free! 

So my new system will be!

LG 32" LCD 60hz (for now)
Onkyo TX-SR707
Onkyo 6 disc DVD player
Playstation 3
Xbox 360
Paradigm Atom v5 fronts
Paradigm Cinema 330 center
Velodyne Impact 10 subwoofer
LG HTIB surrounds (from my last one)

quite happy



So now for surrounds, would the Cinmea series be okay?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent, enjoy your new system :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations. Paradigm truly makes excellent, well engineered Speakers. And Onkyo truly is on a Island when it comes to price to performance ratio. And with features that would require you to spend multiples (THX Certification) of the price of the 707 to match.
And Cinema Series will work just fine as Surrounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

you onkyo!

I'm still waiting for confirmation of my order for my TX-SR707 from my local dealer (they place orders on Monday, so tomorrow is the day). But now there is this TX-SR608 that has just been put on their site... I'm curious if it's worth it to switch.

I'd be giving up onscreen remote setup, the ability to go to a 11.2 system (with the speaker emulation), and a couple of other things.

But I'd be gaining the new HDMI 1.4 standard (which I have no use for at this time as I have incredibly little interest in 3D video for the home until it's lasted for at least 3-4 years). Which is really all that I can really see would be an improvement... but its cheaper by a few hundred $$$$.....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 608 does not have pre outs and that alone is a big plus if you ever want to add external amps to your setup. The 608 also has slightly less power and less features. If you have no need for 3D then its not worth the upgrade.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

The dealer I'm working with is not allowed to get the higher end Onkyo receivers since they are Integra dealers... which ruins the deal I was getting outa them.

They are recomending the Dennon AVR-2310CI now instead... 

anyone got any feedback?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The AVR-2310CI is a good receiver but again limits you as far as pre outs not being available.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw that...

even if I buy from Accessories4less (which I've never done... but they do ship to Canada... whats warranty like?) I can get the Onkyo 707 for pretty close to what I was supposed to ($600ish)... the Denon is $950CAD for the deal I worked out...

but so far I see the following:
no THX
no Dolby 11.2 abilities
no preouts
1 less HDMI input
Audussy is not as good

but I get the networked abilities for Sirrius and stuff...

i would rather deal local, but I don't know if it's worth it. I could probably negotiate Visions down a bit more if I had too... but I blew a large chunk on my speakers... so I wanna only spend around $700 max.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with this Onkyo 707 for $799CAD at Electronics for less in Canada as it offers free shipping and the receiver gives you everything you need.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

Working on a local deal for an open box 807 right now.  

Hopefuly by Wednesday all will be well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the 807 is a great receiver hope it works out.


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

ah, decided at the last minute to go 707. Negotiated it down pretty good.

So far I've spent $1600 on all my components. Gotta get a new TV stand tho... need at least 43" across as the wife don't wanna get stands for some reason.

Gonna goto Ikea cus we found one we like and it's got sliding doors and will fit in the space we need and have room for the stuff we need.

Gonna hold of the DVD changer for now and just pickup a cheapo LG or something... also the Onkyo ipod kit and the sirius radio kit.

But, I overlooked a major component... speaker cables and hookup cables.

I can go back to where I bought the speakers and get some Monster 16 gauge grey jacket stuff for $2.00 a foot (I need about 12 feet total) and they will give me gold banana plugs and solder them up for free for me.

Or I can goto my local music shop, buy some raw Yorkville sound 16 gauge speaker cable for $0.40 a foot, and then use the lock down nuts on the speakers/receiver for connections.

what would be better here?

I got 4 basic HDMI cables I've been using for a while now, a braided 20ft, and some other basic shorter ones. Nothing special, just all bought from a local non-box-store computer shop for uber cheap. They should be fine eh? Eventually I'll go and get a bunch of shorter (3m) HDMI cables from my local musician shop I used to work at. (I can get a near cost deal on planet waves stuff)

What about subwoofer cable? Can I get by with a Monster RCA cable I have lying around (I'd only need the splitter) for now, or should I really look into getting a dedicated subwoofer cable right off the bat? 

I think overall thats all I would need for now....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your Monster Subwoofer Cable will be just fine for connecting your Subwoofer. Your HDMI Cables should be fine, but there is a chance that the 20ft Cable might have issues as long distances can be an issue with HDMI Cables.. It will be easy to know. It will either work or it will not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

bloody hell...

Went in today to pickup my beautifully negotiated 708 ($650 CAD new in box) and they "couldn't find it" it showed in their system when I called in my credit card number, but they can't find anything other than the demo, which they would give me for $600....

A lil choked, and not wanting a demo as they are kept in lil tiny holes in the wall that have almost no ventalation, not to mention the lack of warranty papers (their all thrown out you see) and manual... I had to ask them to transfer one in.

Well thats a problem too... theres none left in the chain that are new in box. 

So I was offered one of two things:

HTRC-180 for $850
or
TX-SR807 for $1,100

I'm getting mighty frustrated and just want to set everything up and enjoy on Wednesday when the speakers come in .... so I made sure they showed me both boxes unopened for these two receivers and they tagged them for both for me.

The 180 is a fantastic bloody deal at the $850... but it's lacking a few features... a lil less power, the 3 stage darlington circuitry, and sirius radio hookup. More power than the 707 for sure... but the sirius radio was important, and I honestly don't know how the 3stage darlington circuitry affects me. Nor do I the Audessy DSX mode thats been left out too... 

I just don't have the coin to go upto the SR807 at this time, so it's not even an option.

So I'm pretty much ready to pull the trigger and pick the sucker up tomorrow after work, but I gotta know one thing... can I stream Sirius radio through the ethernet port?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well thats a bummer, The 180 is a great receiver and in many ways better than the 707 so not really a loss at all. If thats as high as you can go then thats the one I would go with without a doubt. I am not sure if Sirius can be streamed through the eternet port, Maybe Jack will know.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would jump on the 180. Looking at the Power Consumption Ratings, the HT-RC180 PC is 7.8 Amps and weighs 39.7 Pounds compared to the TX-SR707's 5.9 Amps and 27.8 Pounds. The HT-RC180 has a good bit more powerful Amplifier Section and Internet Radio.

Since Sirius is available Online, I would think you would be able to access it via the Network capabilities of the HT-RC180. However, I cannot say this for sure.

The HT-RC180 is pretty much a clone of the TX-NR807 and weighs the same amount, shares the same Chassis as the 807 and has the same PC Rating. Power Consumption is an important indicator of a AVR's power reserves. With the 180, you do lose the Multichannel Analog Input and RS232 Input. However, I am 99% positive it uses the same Amplification and Preamp Section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rolodex (Feb 26, 2010)

finally!!!!!!

Picked it all up and set it all up... confused outa my mind...

At "normal" listening volumes for the wife and I during our usual TV watching, or even when turned up a bit the sub is barley audible. In fact, even the bass itself is a lot lower than what I'm used too.

Yet all the reviews tell me that the Velodyne Impact 10 is phenomenal.

Once I get it turned up, it over powers everything... I'm finding it hard to get a balance.

The 180's auto calibration worked fantastically for the fronts and rears... kinda. The crossover setup it decided on makes no sense to me what-so-ever, (sub @ 60hz, fronts at 120hz, center at 100hz, rears at 150hz) so I made some modifications to it (sub @100hz, fronts @ 80, center at 100, rears at 80) and the sound seems a lot more balanced now.

But that sub is still just not giving me the punch or the fullness I was used to with the LG (which while full, had tons of distortion)



Now, on the flip side, I'm sitting here watching a blu-ray of "Up in the Air" at -41.0db and the sub is really kicking! And there hardly is anything bassy going on... :coocoo:


I must really be missing something here....


Other than that, I'm blown away! These Paradigms sound fantastic! The picture I swear is sharper, deeper, and more fluid... Even the PS3 asked me if it could change a few settings due to it's new surroundings (before it was HDMI into the TV, now HDMI into the HT-RC180)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Audyssey can sometimes make strange decisions as far as crossover's go. I would switch the crossover for your Atom's to 80 Hz, Cinema 330 to 90 Hz and I would guess the HTIB Rears needs to be set 150Hz.

This should really make things sound a bit clearer with the Subwoofer not having to cover frequencies it is best not to cover for a Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

